# Travis Bean



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

Rather rare. Super cool: 

Please view this ad:

1970s Travis Bean TB 1000S | Black with Original Case,








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Price: $ 8,000

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
Kijiji: Buy, Sell and Save on Local Deals - Apps on Google Play


----------



## mick.335 (Sep 23, 2020)

Jayg28 said:


> Rather rare. Super cool:
> Price: $ 8,000


I guess selling mine for $750 was a little low.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

mick.335 said:


> I guess selling mine for $750 was a little low.
> View attachment 363765


I'll take it!


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

mick.335 said:


> I guess selling mine for $750 was a little low.
> View attachment 363765


That is one of my dream guitars. The color, the blocks, everything.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

mick.335 said:


> I guess selling mine for $750 was a little low.
> View attachment 363765


I hope that was a looong time ago. The $8k is in line with current prices.


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

Agreed, I hope that was a long time ago. In any event, it's still better than David Crosby selling a 1930's Martin for drug money: 




UOTE="GuitarT, post: 2861148, member: 8630"]
I hope that was a looong time ago. The $8k is in line with current prices.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## mick.335 (Sep 23, 2020)

GuitarT said:


> I hope that was a looong time ago. The $8k is in line with current prices.


I was wrong.... I had a look at my files; bought it for $400 and sold it for $850! Rockhaus Guitars bought it from me twenty-five years ago this week.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

I gigged with one of those in bars all over Northern Ontario in the mid-70's. I'm absolutely convinced that it's the source of all the troubles I've had with my left shoulder ever since. It was like having an anvil handing off of me every night.


----------

